# This has been a long time: How is....



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Eric, still doing fine after 2 1/2 years from using Mike's program. No symptoms of IBS/D and I'm able to do whatever I want. It's "almost" like being a "normal" person!







NorbPS: Tim says I'll never be "normal"!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi eric!It is good to see the board back up and running!I have been doing ok. I am under a TON of stress, but the IBS has actually not been acting up. It has been a year and a half since I finished Mike's program and I have to say I have seen slow, steady progress. My IBS is much better than it has been in years!We are moving in a couple of months, my husband is leaving here at the beginning of November, the kids and I will go when the house sells. I am excited, but very stressed. My Dad isn't doing well at all and it will be good to live in the same city as him again. I know that November-February are the slow months for house selling and I have to get mine sold then, so I am stressing over it big time.Eric, how are you doing???


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Shawn, Norb and Lauralee!Just to say, I am just like Laura - Stress City!But considering this, my IBS has been tamer than it would have ever been in the past. I can now actually feel the beginnings of IBS coming, and I just dismiss it out of my mind... and it abates!!And I did Mike's program 3 years ago, listen to it from time to time along with Towards Inner Peace, and it has helped me so much, but continues to do so, because even under really bad stress, never would I have been as good as I am now! Hope this helps some newbies that may want to feel better. It was a last resort for me after tons of every other thing, and it works the best.On another note, please pass some good thoughts my way for my family and me, as we are going through a difficult time... thanks everyone! Blessings to all! xx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Norb, that is great, a godsend really.







Glad its still going well for you.







Tim, is not normal either, so how would he know what normal is anyway. LOLLauralee, I am glad the IBS is doing better for sure.







 Moving is always super stressful and that on top of your dad not doing well, must be very hard. Hang in there as we can only do the best we can. My thoughts and prayers for your dad.I am doing pretty well, been a tough couple of months for me also, but actually hanging in there and moving forward. Marilyn, glad your doing okay and my thoughts and prayers to you as well for you and your family. All the best M, hang tough.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Eric glad to see you back. Now on to the problem. The girls have lost tape on on me. I have been on the hunt for you for a week. I only found out that this section was back open tonight. Anyway I am having problems with side 3 the blasted wheel again. for some reason I can never complete the wheel I always pop out when it comes time to put my self on the peddles I pop out. Now I have managed to put myself back in and fall asleep. Help. Same thing would happen when I did the program first time around. Also what so I do about this lost tape. Oh man. Gonna kill Rachel she was using them.I had left a message for you on the other BB and also had sent a email to Mike.Denise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Denise, Hope your doing okay. Well on both counts I would talk to Mike, for advise on what to do in regards to the wheel issue and also him or Marilyn to ask about a tape replacement. Sorry I can't help more on this, but they should be able to help you out. I am glad to hear at this time however, you are relistening, I think all in all that is a good approach.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Denise, I am going to email Mike's secretary about some options for ya regarding your lost tape as I send them out over here. One of his staff will be in touch with you, I'm sure.Hang in there..Shawn, thanks for the prayers and good thoughts, and you know too, that mine are with you and your family as well. I know it's been rough for you, too. Hope you are feeling better also, and that you got rid of that cold! Laura, hope your dad improves and the move goes smoothly... all the best.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Eric, I'm doing pretty well these days -- I just got engaged so my stress level already is going up a little bit everytime i think about all the planning thats ahead of me. I keep finding myself wondering if i will be able to handle (in terms of the IBS) the ceremeony and reception the way i want to have it or if i should just face facts and elope to avoid the stress. I still use the tapes occassionally and will start TIP soon to help with all this. I can say that since the tapes i cope so much better with all of this -- last month or so i listened to the tapes a few nights before i had to give a 45 minute long presentation in front of my entire department at work (25 people!) and i made it thru with no stomach problems! Even pre-IBS that would have messed me up before so i have the tapes to thank yet again!Anyway - thanks for asking - how are you doing these days? I hope things are going well!-Kac


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Shawn, im doing ok. Ive also lost one of my CDs, Mike assures me he will get it sorted. lol . I have to keep bugging him about it though.Im living in a shared house now, but im cool about the shared bathroom. Its taking a bit of ggetting used to, but im almost there.Ive been quite stressed but im ok at the moment.Eric, can you email me please, and Marilyn. I have something i need to talk to you about.Nikki


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome Marilyn and hope all is okay at the moment. Congradulations Kac.







I am sure planning a wedding is very IBS stressful and have talked this over with my Girlfriend and of the same mind as you, a small wedding if not just the two of us and a few family memebers if and when we get married which I am pretty confident will happen in the future.







Congradulations though and may you be very happy. I am also glad things are going well for you all in all and its a good idea with the tip program I believe at this point for you will help.







Nikki, hopefully Mike is on that for you.I don't think I could live with shared bathrooms. LOL Watch the stress, you can't stop it per se, but you can choose how to react to it for sure.I will email you.all the bestShawn


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

Starting to perk up again, Shawn.... was pretty low for a while there (as you know), but things are looking a bit better.I continue to utilize the hypno whenever I need to. It's been a Godsend for me.Shared bathrooms? Who said that?? NEVER say shared bathrooms on an IBS board....







Evie


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Eric! And i'm happy things are going so well for you and your girlfriend too!







Its so tempting to do a small wedding - my immediate family/his immediate family -- but with IBS i've compromised on a lot of different things and 20 years from now i don't want to look back on my wedding day thinking i compromised on anything because of my stupid stomach! I'm a little stubborn







I hope the TIP works for me - i'm looking forward to starting it up next week -- i need mike (side 2) to get me thru a dentist appointment on Tuesday and then i can go for something new







So glad you're back







Hope all is going well!-Kac


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Well 007 I heard my name was being used so I had to drop in. Don't believe to much of what Norb says.Tim(Eric I'm sorry to hear about your Dad)


----------

